
Most Popular Languages on GitHub - conexions
https://github.com/oprogramador/github-languages
======
Hates_
Strange that 3 of the top 5 Java projects seems to be Chinese based coding
notes as opposed to actual software. The only real project in the top 5 is
Elasticsearch.

------
tutfbhuf
I can also recommend:
[https://madnight.github.io/githut/](https://madnight.github.io/githut/)

------
AnimalMuppet
It's interesting that, the more stars you filter by, the higher Go climbs up
the list. It eventually passes both C and C++.

~~~
cimere
Also interesting that 4 of 5 java top repos are actually books/guides while 4
of 5 Go top repos are well known/impacting projects (the golang itself,
kubernetes, mobi, lantern). [edit: typos]

------
RickJWagner
JavaScript, Java and HTML.

The web reigns, apparently.

